# El Gouna



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

El Gouna has it all - Daily News Egypt


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I like Gouna - we rented a Villa there for a week this summer - very nice


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Spent three weeks there over this past year....I guess we like it!


----------

